# Engl E530 vs. Engl Savage?



## Scoop_89 (Mar 7, 2009)

How does the two really compare? I've heard people saying that the E530 is pretty much voiced as a Savage but I've never really tried them. 

I have a Fireball right now and although it's slowly starting to grow on me I'm after the sound of the savage and possibly E530.

Pehaps I get to a point where the Fireball becomes my best friend and suits me perfectly but I just want to know what you guys think?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never played the E530, but the Savage 120 is one of my favorite amps ever


----------



## Panterica (Mar 7, 2009)

^ +2
awesome amp


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 7, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I've never played the E530, but the Savage 120 is one of my favorite amps ever



+1


----------



## renzoip (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never played a Savage but I want to really bad since I love my E530. I bought mine from Rock Solid Amps and I asked Derek what Engl amp would be the most similar to this preamp and he said the Savage.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont know if you like black metal but immortal i believe is playing the E530. i know they're playing engl for sure though. hope this helps!


----------



## Scoop_89 (Mar 8, 2009)

So what's the big difference between them?


----------



## Distortion (Mar 9, 2009)

Just saw Destruction tonight. The guitarist was using two amps, a Fireball and a Savage 120, sounded freakin' awesome!

Though I don't understand the whole "the Fireball get's lost in the mix" thing? I could hear it loud and clear with the Savage 120.

Though I'd be very interested to know the nuances between the Savage and the E530 preamp as I am looking to get either one of them. The E530 would be with a Mesa power amp though.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 9, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Just saw Destruction tonight. The guitarist was using two amps, a Fireball and a Savage 120, sounded freakin' awesome!
> 
> Though I don't understand the whole "the Fireball get's lost in the mix" thing? I could hear it loud and clear with the Savage 120.
> 
> Though I'd be very interested to know the nuances between the Savage and the E530 preamp as I am looking to get either one of them. The E530 would be with a Mesa power amp though.



I've wondering about that too. I hear that both the Fireball and the Powerball get lost in the mix. I saw Symphony X last year and Romeo was using a Powerball and he has a great tone and did not get lost. I also saw Septic Flesh and Cradle of Filth last month and they had no problems cutting through with their Powerballs. 

Also, Engl E530 + Mesa Power Amp = WIN!!


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 9, 2009)

The Powerball does get buried if you don't EQ it right, but what amp doesn't!? Now, the Fireball, it's cutting even with the mids scooped like Deicide! (I don't know if they scoop them or not. I just know they suck. )


----------



## masterblaster (Mar 9, 2009)

renzoip said:


> I've never played a Savage but I want to really bad since I love my E530. I bought mine from Rock Solid Amps and I asked Derek what Engl amp would be the most similar to this preamp and he said the Savage.


 

I basically ruled getting a e530 out, because Jeff from House of ENGL told me that the e530 was based off the Screamer. Now I wonder what really is based off?


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2009)

someone email ENGL and ask what head the E530 is based off of


----------



## petereanima (Mar 9, 2009)

some guy i know did that longer time ago and their answer was "The preamp is not based on one of our other amps. but it sounds closest to the Blackmore".


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2009)

^

I've heard that too.


----------



## Scoop_89 (Mar 9, 2009)

So now we got about 3 different amps that it would be based on


----------



## petereanima (Mar 9, 2009)

not really, my above quote is really from Engl, and i think you could trust them.

when you play it side-by-side with the Blackmore, you will notice the similar sound (depending on the sed power amp of course).

i played the Savage intensive, and its a total different beast.

the Screamer, well, maybe similar in kind of "classic"-ness and response vs. the compression of the other Engls.


----------



## Scoop_89 (Mar 9, 2009)

Never heard the blackmore, but I know how the savage sounds because my favourite band use them. At least one the guitarists does, they've switched one guitarists and the new one uses an Invader.

What is your overall impression of the blackmore then?


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2009)

no ENGL dealer you can test-drive one at?


----------



## Scoop_89 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope, only if I order them and they are way too expensive for the dealer to order home just for a test.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 9, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Though I don't understand the whole "the Fireball get's lost in the mix" thing?



Its called from experience....

Maybe the people who have you know, owned them on this board and complain about them, might know something about that?

If amps are being miked up, then of course you cane make them cut through against each other, just like in recording them too. However, when I recorded a Fireball and my Invader, it took so much effort to get the Fireball to cut through, the Invader was nearly dissapearing to get it to cut through.

End of the day, we found in our room, that the Fireball cut through like a blunt knife through titanium, and if you check the Scar Symmetry thread, theres two others who have owned them and found exactly the same thing.

Of course it will matter what amp they are going against, and how they EQ'd too, and what style, but its no suprise that many people replace them for something and don't feel any remorse or regret for it.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 9, 2009)

masterblaster said:


> I basically ruled getting a e530 out, because Jeff from House of ENGL told me that the e530 was based off the Screamer. Now I wonder what really is based off?



Never played a Screamer so I could not tell, the clips on you tube sound nothing like my E530. I think it probably not based off of any particular amp they have. Still, I think it sounds great with a good power amp (Mesa 2:100, Mesa 2:95, VHT 2/50/2, VHT 2/90/2).


----------



## Distortion (Mar 11, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Its called from experience....
> 
> Maybe the people who have you know, owned them on this board and complain about them, might know something about that?
> 
> ...



Noted. 

It's too bad though 'cause the amp really sounds nice ...


----------



## petereanima (Mar 11, 2009)

also (if not more), the used cab is really important for the Fireball. we (a befriended band, i was in the studio also) tried it for example with the Engl Standard (V60-loaded) cab, which is lacking some mids, and also the Fireball is lacking mids, which is a not-so-good combination to cut through. we then tried it with a MArshall 1960 and my Framus Dragon, both V30 loaded, and TA-TAAAA - there was the presence!


----------

